# Qualification Assessment for Canada Express Entry



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

Do i need my qualifications assessed by Canadian Institutions before applying for Canada Express entry visa?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you check the CIC website to see what they say?


----------



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

colchar said:


> Did you check the CIC website to see what they say?


Yes,
I did check the CIC website.
They have written the procedure.
In that they have mentioned that I need to file an EOI.
Nothing more than that.
No details of Qualification assessment.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you think they are just going to accept Indian qualifications, which are not necessarily up to the same standards as Canadian qualifications, without having their equivalency to Canadian qualifications assessed?

There are about 1000 threads on that very topic on this forum.


----------

